# Synths of the year 2020



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 1, 2021)

During the last year (actually more or less the last two months) I have seen more interesting new synths than for a long time and, better yet, have been euphoric about!

First is Plasmonic 








Plasmonic - Rhizomatic Software Synthesis


Beyond Physical Modeling “Plasmonic sounds like nothing you’ve heard before” – Marty Cutler, Synth and Software https://vimeo.com/651088487 Plasmonic captures the complex acoustic resonances of Physical Modeling, expands on it with more familiar elements of Subtractive Synthesis, and adds a few...




rhizomatic.fr




I always liked physical modelling, the AAS synths of Live (Collision/Chromaphone, Tension/String Studio) and Reaktor's Prism, but Plasmonic got the interface to the resonator just right so that using it is, well, easy and fun, never has been that easy getting 'good' (not only 'realistic') sounding results. The GUI is, hmm, usable, at least way better than Absynth (that I nowadays don't use because of it's UI, same as Massive X although they both are great synths *stares at NI*). I just _had_ to buy it after I couldn't stop making patches with the demo.

Then Vital:








Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth


Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth




vital.audio




Another proof that usability is important. Nothing about it is special (well, the price is  but it is _so_ easy and fun to play with it's modulation systém, I just couldn't stop. Get it (and pay at least the 25 USD if you really like it), one of the few free synths that stay on my HDD (as would Pendulate, if I haven't bought Generate).

And there is Pendulate 








Pendulate


Create Unheard of Synth Sounds Bored of the same old synth sounds? Newfangled Audio’s Pendulate is refreshingly different. Pendulate is a chaotic mono-synth that uses … Pendulate Read More




www.eventideaudio.com




the free version of Generate 








Generate


Unleash Chaos Take Chaos to the next level with Generate. Developed by Newfangled Audio, Generate is a marquee polysynth combining several revolutionary chaotic oscillators with all … Generate Read More




www.eventideaudio.com




A really different little one oscillator synth with a double pendulum oscillator and Buchla/west coast style wavefolders and filters. 

Oh, and if you don't already have them: buy almost anything from Glitchmachines for 4.50 EUR of 9 EUR per plugin - granular sampling and, you may have guessed, glitchy FX:





Buy Glitchmachines VST Plugins, Glitchmachines Instruments and


Buy Glitchmachines VST Plugins, Glitchmachines Instruments and Effects, Download Online, Glitchmachines Free Demo Plugins from Pluginboutique.com




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 1, 2021)

Synths of the year 2020 for me:

1. Rhizomatic Plasmonic. PM perfection, for lovers of AAS and Madrona Labs Kaivo

2. Voltage Modular: all MRB modules 

3. Reaktor Nanopack by Toybox Audio

4. Newfangled Audio Generate, west coast design in an easy-to-use package


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, my synth of the year award of sorts goes to the new sound generators and some other improvements in Bitwig 3.3; not only Polymer, the new synth, but also the way it can be integrated into and 'split up' inside the mighty 'Grid', etc..., endless fun and a final goodbye to Ableton for me ... YMMV.

Re. Vital ... nice GUI and workflow, sounds really decent but sound wise brings nothing really new to the table. Pendulum sounds more interesting to me, 4 days left to make up my mind re. 'Generate', back to the keys.

Thanks for the heads up on Plasmonic, gotta revisit some vids on UT.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 1, 2021)

cloudbuster said:


> Re. Vital ... nice GUI and workflow, sounds really decent but sound wise brings nothing really new to the table.


That's the thing that really baffled me, as I wrote, nothing special at all and I already had enough great wavetable synths that I like and use (and some that I don't use, both have 'massive' in their name somehow  but somehow I couldn't stop using it - just like what happened to me with the Grid. Talking about that: came to say that I forgot about the Grid, but luckily 3.0 came out in 2019


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> That's the thing that really baffled me, as I wrote, nothing special at all and I already had enough great wavetable synths that I like and use (and some that I don't use, both have 'massive' in their name somehow  but somehow I couldn't stop using it - just like what happened to me with the Grid. Talking about that: came to say that I forgot about the Grid, but luckily 3.0 came out in 2019


Since I mainly work with (multi-)samples (rather than wavetables or classic synthesis) and got everything covered already (and comfortably so) I guess a lot depends on where Matt takes Vital with future updates ... time will tell.
Regarding Bitwig I still feel like a kid in a Lego store and can't stop creating vibes and patterns in that environment; it's like a wet dream come true (in yet another dream). Don't know what made we wait so long to switch camp but can't wait so see what those folks roll out in 3.4.


----------



## Jkist (Jan 1, 2021)

+1 for Vital, I just love how visual it is, and making it free is awesome. Lots of new, talented musicians who will basically have access to the sound and power of Serum for free. Plus its great for teaching, anyone can download it and the visual nature makes it excellent for beginners.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 1, 2021)

Agreed on Vital. Re. Generate and Pendulate, the UI is almost exactly the same (both by Eventide) but Generate seems to be basically a little more advanced version of Pendulate. Downloading now but tbh if the demos are any indication they're nothing to get too excited about. As for Glitch machines, I can only tell you I've bought some of their samples and was extremely underwhelmed FWIW.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 2, 2021)

My synth of the year is Diva, because I got it this year.  Runner-up: Cherry Audio DCO-106.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> My synth of the year is Diva, because I got it this year.  Runner-up: Cherry Audio DCO-106.


Cherry Audio was on a winning streak these past months


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2021)

Generate 👍


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2021)

Best Synths released in 2020 :

Newfangled Audio : *Generate*
TAL Software : * TAL J-8 *


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 2, 2021)

Drambo for me.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Drambo for me.


Love Drambo (iOS) it is so insanely powerful, has got me trying modular, but it does so much. Easily one of my best £20 music purchases.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Love Drambo (iOS) it is so insanely powerful, has got me trying modular, but it does so much. Easily one of my best £20 music purchases.


I also can use it on my mac (M1) now (but AUv3 is not ready for prime time there and so its best use is still on iOS devices).
I like it much more than Reaktor or any other modular (beside P900) and its moving fast forward now it can even be a Host and can load itself as plug-in. Crazy.
Fastest workflow ever too for a modular and innovative as well for me.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 2, 2021)

Generate/Pendulate and Vital for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Generate/Pendulate and Vital for me.


I hear good things about Vital, I will check it out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 2, 2021)

Vital is indeed also great and would be my Nr.1 for best GUI of any synth so far.
Plasmonic is another great and new unique tool. I demo it still and might buy it before the intro price is gone. But the GUI and workflow is no joy for me so far with this.
My all-time favourite synth in 2020, even if I bought it before, is still P900 since its just the best sound I ever heard and used in any software synth and even most hardware. But that might be just my flavour.


----------



## hessproject (Jan 2, 2021)

Question for the Vital people, does the subscription come with all of the wavetables from pro or do you need to buy them separately?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 2, 2021)

I’m going to say the U-HE collection form NI....a lot of playtime for the bucks!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 2, 2021)

hessproject said:


> Question for the Vital people, does the subscription come with all of the wavetables from pro or do you need to buy them separately?


With subscription you get all of pro and new packs (presets & wavetables) regularly.


----------



## hessproject (Jan 2, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> With subscription you get all of pro and new packs (presets & wavetables) regularly.


Looks like this is not the case. You get a few presets from each pack but not the full packs/wavetables, you do get a $5 credit you can use for more wavetables/presets or to put towards buying plus or pro. There are only 33 wavetables in mine with the subscription


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 2, 2021)

hessproject said:


> Looks like this is not the case. You get a few presets from each pack but not the full packs/wavetables, you do get a $5 credit you can use for more wavetables/presets or to put towards buying plus or pro. There are only 33 wavetables in mine with the subscription


Ah, yes, I misunderstood. You don't get them all at once, but you get all with time.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jan 2, 2021)

Equator2.

Synthmaster 2 had a major update in late December. These are my favorite parts:

"We now have real-time visual feedback for modulation sources and targets. This is especially useful when designing sounds with SynthMaster! The animations can be turned on or off easily from settings tab.






MIDI Learn now works for all controls, including discrete controls and modulation matrix controls

Insert effects can now be created dynamically: Any effect can be instantiated multiple times on any insert fx slot

There's now a new effect called Filterbank, which is actually 8 Ladder filters running in parallel.

Users can upload their presets to the Public User Library that's hosted on the cloud

Users can download presets from the Public User Library by clicking on the Online button."

Biotek 2 finally added MPE support, and I think the new expansion pack came out in 2020.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 5, 2021)

Don’t forget Obsession.


----------



## FGBR (Jan 7, 2021)

Another vote for Obsession!


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 8, 2021)

I just started to explore Vital and I am very impressed. Finally a great GUI with superb visual feedback, so far the best I saw yet in any synth. Microtonal, MPE, tons of other stuff. 
O.k. this is actually more interesting as Plasmonic for me. 
I guess my money goes there first to support it since its almost surreal that its free.
I think I go for the pro version.


----------

